# stepping it up a notch



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

my bro in law just added a 2in hl lift with new nukes and man did it change the look of the whole bike. maybe he can hang with me now a little better and look it to. job well done jaybird on wheels looks great :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

sry pic is a bit blurry but you get the idea


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah bro. them black rims tie in with everything else. I love red/black green/black blue/black.
that **** looks good!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah he was debating between a couple rims but i think he really madde the right choice....fo sho.. he will prolly chime in soon once he sees the thread i made


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

This Pic should be clearer


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

looks good man.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

oh yeah :rockn: lookin good now!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Looking good.....now lets see some with that thing EATIN it UP!!


----------

